# Sento saber això / Ho sento molt



## anita mazzon

Hola tot i tots,

quiero decir "siento saber eso", como "I'm sorry to hear that" en inglés. O ¿ho sento molt? (¿lo siento mucho?)

El contexto no es por un perdido, sino una cosa que no ha funcionado como esperaba y por eso esta frase es incorrecto, "te acompaño en el sentimiento", ¿no?

Un salutació


----------



## ernest_

Pots dir "vaja, ho sento (molt)" o "vaja, em sap greu". El "vaja" és opcional, serveix per expressar sorpresa. "T'acompanyo en el sentiment" només és apropiat quan s'ha mort algú.


----------



## anita mazzon

Molts gràcies, ernest_.


----------



## RIU

Si hi ha confiança i te'n  cardes, bé que li ho pots dir, aixó del sentiment.


----------



## gvergara

RIU said:


> Si hi ha confiança i te'n  cardes, bé que li ho pots dir, aixó del sentiment.


I cardar-se, què vol dir això? Gràcies per endavant,

G.


----------



## RIU

En aquest cas es enriure-se'n.

Cardar, molt usat a Girona, es com fotre. Val per a tot, segons el context.


----------



## anita mazzon

Disculpe, no ho entenc, ¿cardarse = follarse? ¿No és grollera? Jo crec que estic confós....


----------



## RIU

Ha, ha, Anita, si i no.

Cardar a Barcelona i rodalies es follar, quasi en exclusiva.
El verb cardar, a Girona, es com el verb fotre a la resta del territori. 

El fil parla de "donar el condol"; diu:_ El contexto no es por un perdido, sino una cosa que no ha funcionado como esperaba y por eso esta frase es incorrecto, "te acompaño en el sentimiento", ¿no?
_
Bé, doncs jo deia que li ho pots dir aixó de donar el condol com per fer la gracia i animar-lo una mica. Aquest fer la gracia es "enfotre-se'n" o "cardar-se'n"

Barcelona: si hi ha confiança i *te'n enfots,* bé que li ho pots dir...
Girona: Si hi ha confiança i *te'n cardes*, bé que li ho pots dir...


----------



## anita mazzon

Ahhhh, ara entenc, jaja, gràcies, molts gràcies.

Una cordial salutació


----------



## RIU

anita mazzon said:


> Ahhhh, ara entenc, jaja, gràcies, molt*e*s gràcies.
> 
> Una cordial salutació




De res, a disposar.


----------

